# 2018 honda 1332.



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

I am thinking of buying a new Honda 1332 with electric start.Does anyone know if Honda has fixed the clogging problems?


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/#/topics/128193


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

Short answer: to me there are none and I have tried. Hard. Read all the past posts and know that they completely scared me away from buying the Honda, and I was going with a Rapidtrack instead. I took a chance and purchased mine a month ago and can't get it to clog! Opinion: people are trying to move slush and conditions not meant for a snowblower, or their machines aren't tuned properly (see re-jetting thread).

Thanks again to those members who helped me take the plunge with confidence after sharing their experiences!


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

Honda isn't aware of any excessive clogging problems. Don't expect there ever to be a "fix". All snowblowers will clog. 

Get some side skids and put a #108 jet in the carb and you'll have the absolute best snowblower you can get for the amount of money you spent.

FWIW, my snowblower hasn't clogged once this season.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I also have a 2018 model and have no issues. You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

My Little HSS928AATD has never clogged - however I only have 30 hours of blowing wet and dry white stuff 
As stated above open up the main jet and you will have wonderful machine for many years


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The HSS machines are NOT the serial clog-artists that people make them out to be. 

Rejetting does wonders for power output. And will likely reduce the chance of clogging as well. We all know that collar creates a door stop if the snow doesn’t squeak past it with enough velocity, but that rarely happens.

Remove/modify the collar and never have a problem. I never had anyone complain about my modded chutes. Just saying... 

In this price range it’s silly to not NOT buy argueably the best snowblower on the US market.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

My HSS1332 has never ever clogged ever period. There is no better machine available. 
The thing rips.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Same here. Never a clog. Great way to keep your vital transportation routes open. 

Using it can turn a chore into a very cool experience.

Still having fun with it at 60.

Wonderful machine.


----------



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone,I will be buying one and rejetting it unless it voids my warrantee.I did have good luck with the 10 year old HS1132 i bought last year.I do 12 driveways,so it will be nice to have the power steering.Thanks again.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

Mike Carroll said:


> Thanks everyone,I will be buying one and rejetting it unless it voids my warrantee.I did have good luck with the 10 year old HS1132 i bought last year.I do 12 driveways,so it will be nice to have the power steering.Thanks again.


According to the Honda rep who replied in the re-jetting thread, it does not void your warranty. No worries, and you may be fine with it stock. Mine ran just fine even without re-jetting, but much stronger afterwards. Anything CARB certified today is not tuned well at all.


----------

